# CLENBUTEROL Only cycle



## tryintogetbig (Jan 6, 2005)

Would just takin clenbuterol be benefical. Im am natural very lean, and currently around 12-14% BF, but was looking at cutting and adding clenbuterol or possible anavar towards the end of cutting to help drop the BF.

???


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

Itll help you cut fat, but not build muscle. 

Take it with taurine and potassium, and tons of water. Id suggest tapering upwards, starting at about 20mcg per day, to asess tolerance. 

Check this link for more information on it, its real helpful.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info, im not worried about gaining more lean mass just not losing it while im cutting out the fat


----------



## Du (Jan 6, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, im not worried about gaining more lean mass just not losing it while im cutting out the fat


Then as I said, it would be beneficial. Seriously check out the info, read up as much as you can. If you take too much of this, you could have serious, serious problems. 

I get the shakes even at 80 micrograms per day, and thats a moderate dose. Its really serious shit, nothing to venture into unaware. Learn boss, research. Know waht you are putting into your body, please. Once you take it for the first time, youll know what Im talking about.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 6, 2005)

awesome linjk du510


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks again. Is it otc or by prescription or research purposes only??


----------



## LAM (Jan 6, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> Would just takin clenbuterol be benefical. Im am natural very lean, and currently around 12-14% BF, but was looking at cutting and adding clenbuterol or possible anavar towards the end of cutting to help drop the BF.
> 
> ???



anavar does nothing in regards to increasing lipolysis.  it is only a mild anabolic and androgen...


----------



## LAM (Jan 6, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> thanks again. Is it otc or by prescription or research purposes only??



clenbuterol is not sold in the US due to the long half-life of the drug.  the FDA does not like drugs with long half-lifes so the more mild albuterol is sold in the US by presciption...

you can get clenbuterol in just about any research chemical site on the net...


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you can get clenbuterol in just about any research chemical site on the net...


Except Custom....


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 7, 2005)

clen would be fine with a low carb diet and lots of cardio yes?

a hardcore 2 month cutting cycle could look something like this...

weeks 1-4: ECA
weeks 5-6: Clen
weeks 7-10 : ECA (weeks 9 and 10 returning to maintenance cals)

?


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> clen would be fine with a low carb diet and lots of cardio yes?
> 
> a hardcore 2 month cutting cycle could look something like this...
> 
> ...


It would always be good with a low carb, LOW FAT diet, and of course moderate cardio. Definitely no all out cardio like HIIT or MaxOT Cardio. Slow to moderate. 

Good plan with the weeks, except Id switch every 2 weeks. Clen is more effective than ECA, and that would allow more time on clen. Still, good plan though.


----------



## HotMom23 (Jan 7, 2005)

Or you can always take the Clen at the end of your cycle. So, you can build as much muscle as you can then cut.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Or you can always take the Clen at the end of your cycle. So, you can build as much muscle as you can then cut.


Yep, if youre running a bulk cycle, you definitely can. Clen is also good post cycle for the old not-getting-fat-while-tapering-down-your-cals.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. The reason for possibly adding anavar was to help keep the lean mass.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2005)

You are going to be feeling like you are doing cardio already on clen. Honestly thats why I dont like it at the higher doses, not only do you sweat a bit, but you get those other sides that you dont on say T3, i.e. rapid heart rate. Dont take this shit anywhere within a period of few hours before your workout.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> It would always be good with a low carb, LOW FAT diet, and of course moderate cardio. Definitely no all out cardio like HIIT or MaxOT Cardio. Slow to moderate.
> 
> Good plan with the weeks, except Id switch every 2 weeks. Clen is more effective than ECA, and that would allow more time on clen. Still, good plan though.



yeah, in future i might alternate them every 2 weeks, but for my first time on clen might just go with the one 2 week cycle, that should do the trick i'm ectomorph anyway so fat loss is my strong point 



> You are going to be feeling like you are doing cardio already on clen. Honestly thats why I dont like it at the higher doses, not only do you sweat a bit, but you get those other sides that you dont on say T3, i.e. rapid heart rate. Dont take this shit anywhere within a period of few hours before your workout.



okay thanks for that mudge, i like do use a lot of HIIT cardio while cutting but i'll ease right up on clen, maybe just a little jogging to keep my running technique in check (if possible!)

peace


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> clenbuterol is not sold in the US due to the long half-life of the drug.  the FDA does not like drugs with long half-lifes so the more mild albuterol is sold in the US by presciption...
> 
> you can get clenbuterol in just about any research chemical site on the net...




LAM I got Bronchitis and the doc gave me a albuterol inhaler. The guy told me to take it to help me breath easier. He also told me that it will not raise my BP or heart rate. Everything I read says that it raises heart rate. Whats your thoughts? I didn't take it just because I don't need to raise my heart rate.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have asthma and use an albuterol inhaler.  One or two puffs won't increase your heart rate, my ten year old daughter uses one also, very mild, but very effective at opening up the bronchiole tubes.  It is basically a synthetic adrenalin (epinephrine) Adrenalin initiates the fight or flight response, part of which is to open up the bronchioles, also to increase heart rate, but with this inhaler, at prescribed doses (1 or 2 puffs) the increased heart rate is barely noticeable, if at all.  Nothing compared to stacker, ephedrine was used for hundreds of years in China to treat breathing aliments.  I wouldn't imagine it would be effective for any serious fat burning, maybe in very high, repeated doses.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You are going to be feeling like you are doing cardio already on clen.


Damn straight. Just walking while on clen gets my heart rate to 65-70% of my max heart rate, which is great for burning fat. Damn bp goes to hell when I do compound exercises. Don't think I'll use it much anymore. At least it doesn't give me the anxiety of ECA, though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 7, 2005)

from all the horrible high heart rate and high BP that everyone in here is talking about I can't see ever using clen to burn fat....just doesn't seem worth it to me. just thinking out loud.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

Just like most other strong supps, you just have to adjust accordly. If you want fat loss and are willing to use clen, then it is indeed worth it, IMO.


----------

